# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أرجو مراجعة هذه الخرائط الذهنية في تلخيص السيرة النبوية

## عبد الله عمر المصري

السلام عليكم 

ما مدى صحتها ونفعها ؟؟ أنا أسأل لأني أجهل ، ولست ناقلاً لعلم لأني لا أعلم مدى صحة كل ما ورد في هذه الخرائط من معلومات

نسب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 




مختصر السيرة النبوية: خرائط ذهنية 




غزوة بدر الكبرى 




زوجات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 




الشمائل المحمدية 





والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

كلها صحيحة

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

اللهم صل على نبينا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

صحيحة بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

صحيحة ، سهلة ، يسيرة .

----------

